# Maintaining Bond After Catching Them?



## CloudnCobalt (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and budgies! I recently got two budgies and have had them for two weeks now. They were supposed to be handraised and I got them from a bird specialist pet shop. I'm quite sure they're less than 4 months old, and they were initially scared of humans (no surprise as there was a really terrifying little girl when we visited the pet shop!).

Regardless I have been patient and they have started warming up to me. Cobalt is no longer as scared when my hand is in the cage and close - yesterday he used one of my fingers as a ledge to support one of his legs while playing with a toy (it felt amaziiiiiiing). Cloud however remains quite cold to me but I am still working on it. 

What concerns me is that today I had to catch them for their regular mite lice sprays. I read about a lot of this online and used a paper towels to try hide my fingers so they do not associate it with my training. I also tried doing it as fast and safely as possible, following how you hold their neck like chopsticks and doing it quickly. However we are all now almost back to square one, with me staying around them and making sure they are not scared when I am sitting in front of the cage. 

I absolutely understand how terrifying it must be for them, and I respect how they feel about me now, but in the future is there a possible way of catching them without breaking all my previous efforts? Many thanks for all your help!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership! 
You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
Since you are new to budgies, the information on the several articles and sticky threads located at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful as you become more familiar with the species.

Considering it's only been two weeks since you had your budgies and they may still be in the process of fully settling in, it seems you are having positive results with your approach in training. The key truly is to take things slow, to read the budgies' body language and respect the safe boundaries set by them when we are interacting more closely with them.
With time, the foundations of trust will be established and with continued work the bond you have with your budgies will solidify.
Be sure to check the info and tips on this subject here at the top of the page of Taming and Bonding section.

Onto your question, it's true that in very specific situations where we need to hold a pet bird to administer medicine that there can be a little setback in the trust the pet bird has for us, but this can be easily overcome by continuing to spend quality time with the pet bird and by making use of the training techniques. The deeper the bond you have with the pet bird, the sooner they will forgive the handling/grabbing.
This link may be of use if you haven't already read it: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html
The work to keep up the trusting bond and friendship with the pet bird doesn't really end, this is something that is maintained by the daily interactions we have with them. The way I see it, the training never really ends no matter how deep the bond we already have with a said pet.

Also in case you don't know, it's best to not use mite sprays because when spraying, the product can hit eyes and there is also the chance of ingestion of the product.
It's simpler and more effective to use a spot on treatment where you apply a drop of the product on the back of the neck and directly into the skin.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has given you very valuable advice.
I would highly recommend you not use mite spray in the future and use only the spot-on treatment when necessary.

You may find some of the information in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum useful. 
Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## Minigrace (Sep 29, 2015)

I normally use a small washcloth to hide my hands if I must catch my budgies and then after I release them and they settle down, I offer them some millet from my hand. That way there last memory of hands that day is a pleasant association.

Spraying for mites is not a regular part of budgie maintenance. Since you have just had them a couple of weeks, I am curious as to why you are spraying them. Do the pet store advise you to do this? They will tell you some strange things to sell product.


----------



## CloudnCobalt (Aug 2, 2016)

Many thanks for the advice! Yeah they are slowly being okay with me around although they have been acting slightly strange - they both sleep around now during the day with tucking their heads (which I know is normal but they just never sleep sleeeep with me around????). Regardless their poop is normal and they are eating and still babbling so I think they are okay. 

Yeah, the petshop recommended me to give them mite lice spray once every 3-4 months as prevention and I believed them because there were also a few websites I read that also advocated the practice. They also recommended vitamins (weekly) and worming (3-4 mos) which I administered through their water. I'm keeping them indoors, so maybe it isnt necessary for them to get the mite/lice treatment...?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not follow the advice given in most pet-stores.
The employees generally are not well-versed in the best practices for the care of budgies to promote their optimum health and well-being.

Having your new budgies examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your birds need care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your birds to refer to should they need future treatment.

I would recommend you specifically take the time to read the information available through the "Articles" section of the forum before administering any type of medication, vitamins or supplements to your budgies.

Articles - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------

